# Kalashnikov reveals its first drone



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

The Kalashnikov Group famous for the AK-47 will officially reveal what it is describing as a noiseless unmanned reconnaissance and surveillance aircraft at next month's MAKS international air show near Moscow.

It has a four hour flying time and can be launched by hand



















The drone weighs 7.5 kilograms and also boasts vertical takeoff capability. A daytime 60x optical zoom camera and a thermal imaging module with a 10x optical zoom can be mounted on the drone. The unmanned aerial vehicle can transmit video information in complex weather conditions within a distance of no less than 30 km and the radius of its control is no less than 50 km.



Reportedly, three types of noiseless drone to be released onto the market by the weapon manufacturing giant.

A zoom camera and thermal imaging module can be mounted on the unmanned aircraft.


Nikita Zakharov, deputy chief executive of ZALA AERO, part of the Kalashnikov empire, claimed: 'There are no rivals to the ZALA 421-16E2 either in Russia or in the world for their functionality, simplicity and reliability of operation.

'The unmanned aerial vehicle has a noiseless flight mode which is so important for defence and security agencies.














http://www.unmannedsystemstechnolog...v-developed-isr-operations/zala-421-16e2-uas/


http://tass.com/defense/952305


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

eeerrrr.... it's not a rear view front view .... it looks more like two different drones than one

yep it's two of the three they will launch, the ZALA 421-08М being the second picture

this is the rear view of the 1st one





and the third one : ZALA 421-22 iirc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> eeerrrr.... it's not a rear view front view .... it looks more like two different drones than one
> 
> yep it's two of the three they will launch, the ZALA 421-08М being the second picture
> 
> ...




i think its the prop folded for silent mode but i might be wrong


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think its the prop folded for silent mode but i might be wrong


nah you are wrong 

ZALA 421-08М









you can thanks my previous post and correct yours 

plus they have released 3 drones not only 1, two propeller (1 rear 1 front) and one multi-rotor


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

hahahahahahaa


i see now.....doh! My copy/paste skills are slipping away from me.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 21, 2017)

Noiseless ? from a company that makes one of the loudest things out there, pffff, it should have a siren like on the Stuka dive bomber.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2017)

AK-47 maker Kalashnikov reveals it is developing an AI controlled gun for the Russian military


The new products were revealed in an interview with Kalashnikov spokeswoman Sofiya Ivanova by TASS, a Russian government information agency. 






The Kalashnikov 'combat module' will consist of a gun connected to a console that constantly crunches image data 'to identify targets and make decisions,' Ivanova told TASS. 

'In the imminent future, the Group will unveil a range of products based on neural networks,' she said.

'A fully automated combat module featuring this technology is planned to be demonstrated at the Army-2017 forum.' 

The exhibition of Russian military hardware is due to take place from 22-27 August in Moscow.

According to the expo's web site, it will feature a range of 'cloud connected' military devices alongside the latest hardware. 

A Kalashnikov photo that ran with the TASS piece showed a turret-mounted weapon that appeared to fire rounds of 25mm or so, according to Defense One


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 'to identify targets and make decisions,' Ivanova told TASS.


Based on what ? skin color, religion, political views, shape of the skull, weight, sex. Friendly fire ... isn't.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 18, 2017)

droopyRO said:


> Based on what ? skin color, religion, political views, shape of the skull, weight, sex. Friendly fire ... isn't.



yeah exactly...

I can just see a bunch of soldiers running around dressed as grandmas or in panda outfits.

[in heavy russian accent]
" I am panda not soldier.  do not shoot panda."

[later that day at command HQ]
"how did they get by our sea of AI gun consoles, private?"
"they dressed up like f$#*^^ing pandas, sir"


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 18, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> yeah exactly...
> 
> I can just see a bunch of soldiers running around dressed as grandmas or in panda outfits.
> 
> ...


Pick another heavy accent, I kinda doubt Russians will put their AI turret on the market right away 

no wait (playing the little imaginary cartoon in my head) ... prolly because of Hollywood I imagined american english wih a russian accent  funny how I can't imagine russian with an english accent if that's what you meant


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> yeah exactly...
> 
> I can just see a bunch of soldiers running around dressed as grandmas or in panda outfits.
> 
> ...




i reckon me and the wife will be OK


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i reckon me and the wife will be OK


You are the one on the right, right ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2017)

droopyRO said:


> You are the one on the right, right ?




yes


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 18, 2017)

I hope it's more accurate than their weapons at medium to long range


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i reckon me and the wife will be OK


You Sure 
what if the Ruskie's use vodka Shots  as Ammo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 26, 2017)

In a clip of the device being tested, shot in a hangar, a helmeted pilot is seen climbing aboard the small aircraft, which resembles a car roof rack surrounded by eight propellers.

The pilot for the Kalashnikov Concern group, which is based in the city of Izhevsk in central Russia's Udmurt Republic region, is seen sitting surrounded by the propellers and with a battery to power them mounted behind him.












VID
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=ZRzeVK70wrE


https://sputniknews.com/russia/201709261057709715-russia-kalashnikov-video-copter/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Someone will get diced or impaled when a prop fails, but then again falling can kill you anyway.

Welcome to being a live target, drones get shot out of the sky if over private property


----------

